# On Location: Audi Forum Neckarsulm, Signal Green TT RS, Platinum R8 Spyder, RS 3 and More



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Over the next few days we've got some On Location galleries to share from our recent pre-Geneva trip to Audi's factory in Neckarsulm and to the Lamborghini factory in Sant Agata Bolognese. First up is our gallery from the Audi Forum Neckarsulm.

As those familiar will know, the Audi Forum at the company's Neckarsulm facility features a delivery center, a small museum area with a strong mix of NSU cars and motorcycles and, most notably, a showroom managed by quattro GmbH to show off the latest RS cars and special builds from Audi Exclusive. The bulk of our photos are from the museum and the showroom.










Within the mix of special build Audis were a signal green TT RS, Suzuka Grey examples of the RS 3 and RS 5, a special build A8, Q5, allroad and the 2009 Frankfurt Q7 V12 TDI design study with special interior including wood lined trunk space.










On one side of the Audi Exclusive showroom are interior components with various levels of customization by Audi Exclusive. This display always includes any number of seats, including one fantastic-looking RS 5 shell style Recaro seat with matte red painted back section as well as custom-stitched shifters and steering wheels like this new design wheel with even double stitch leather covered airbag.










Over in the Audi Tradition display, our favorite vintage four-ringer on display was this semi-race prepped, Speiss tuned NSU TTS. A row of NSU motorcycles and scooters were also there as well as a Sport quattro that sat off to the side and was placed there as one very early modern era example representing Audi's lightweight construction as part of the Light Weight Tech Day we attended.

Check out 90 photos from our recent visit after the jump.

* PHOTO GALLERY: Audi Forum Neckarsulm *


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

George, do you happen to know what color that R8 spyder is? What was it like in person? Also, the A4 Allroad, do you know the color? 
Thanks!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

veedubmac;bt921 said:


> George, do you happen to know what color that R8 spyder is? What was it like in person? Also, the A4 Allroad, do you know the color?
> Thanks!!


R8 is Aurum Beige Metallic. I don't know the name of the allroad color. The Beige looked cool... very different and very unique for an R8.


----------

